# Manchester City Cup… what’s their issue..?



## Soccermaverick (May 25, 2021)

Why are they taking so long? I thought they were better than this!

Do better Surf Cup!   Stay Classy San Diego!


Fill out the scheduler … People need the info!


----------



## Eagle33 (May 25, 2021)

They were very organized in the past and schedules were out 2 weeks before the event.


----------



## PruritusAniFC (May 25, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> Why are they taking so long? I thought they were better than this!
> 
> Do better Surf Cup!   Stay Classy San Diego!
> 
> ...


All managers have the schedule by now, please ask them to forward it too you.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 25, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> Why are they taking so long? I thought they were better than this!
> 
> Do better Surf Cup!   Stay Classy San Diego!
> 
> ...


Some of the kids are still playing HS soccer and there is a potential for conflicts (some finals are on Saturday).    This doesn't affect the youngers, but can have an impact on the olders.  Maybe they are waiting to see the results of some of the semi final games (which are today)?


----------



## sdklutz (May 25, 2021)

PruritusAniFC said:


> All managers have the schedule by now, please ask them to forward it too you.


that is not true...


----------



## BruceDern (May 25, 2021)

sdklutz said:


> that is not true...


Seems right.....


----------



## sdklutz (May 25, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Some of the kids are still playing HS soccer and there is a potential for conflicts (some finals are on Saturday).    This doesn't affect the youngers, but can have an impact on the olders.  Maybe they are waiting to see the results of some of the semi final games (which are today)?


At least half of our team would be potentially impacted by CIF finals Saturday.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (May 25, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Some of the kids are still playing HS soccer and there is a potential for conflicts (some finals are on Saturday).    This doesn't affect the youngers, but can have an impact on the olders.  Maybe they are waiting to see the results of some of the semi final games (which are today)?


That seems like it would be great, but are they keeping track of the accepted teams rosters and know which ones are playing HS and are still in playoffs. What if those HS players do make finals on Saturday will they be able to accommodate all of them? Who gets the preferential time slots?


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 25, 2021)

We have family coming in and I need to know how much driving I need to do… Come on… at Over $1000 bucks in entry fees I think they could give better notice… plus all the restrictions for hotels/ filming the event/ gas prices… they could at least let people know the start time of the first game.

Surf cup sports… not a good look.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (May 25, 2021)

PruritusAniFC said:


> All managers have the schedule by now, please ask them to forward it too you.


No they don't. Please don't ask them to forward it to you. Lol.


----------



## silverback (May 25, 2021)

PruritusAniFC said:


> All managers have the schedule by now, please ask them to forward it too you.


Absolutely not true


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 25, 2021)

silverback said:


> Absolutely not true


Schedules seem to appear on Wednesdays.


----------



## JabroniBeater805 (May 25, 2021)

A couple of divisions had schedules up this morning and POOF they've disappeared.


----------



## BruceDern (May 25, 2021)

JabroniBeater805 said:


> No they don't. Please don't ask them to forward it to you. Lol.


I asked all three of my kids managers and just received it by e-mail, if your having trouble , schedule will be out tomorrow.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 25, 2021)

Maybe if I keep complaining… they will move it to Friday Night…


----------



## NewUser27 (May 25, 2021)

their busy moving teams around in their favor after coaches complain at Surf


----------



## silverback (May 25, 2021)

“Technical issue”


----------



## timbuck (May 25, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Some of the kids are still playing HS soccer and there is a potential for conflicts (some finals are on Saturday).    This doesn't affect the youngers, but can have an impact on the olders.  Maybe they are waiting to see the results of some of the semi final games (which are today)?


I seriously question why a club team with a lot of varsity players on it would schedule a multi-game tournament on Memorial Day weekend.
At the very least, their HS squad wrapped up the season about 10 days ago.  And they were playing HS and Club concurrently.  A high end club team is likely to have players that play nearly a full game for their HS 2x per week. And a club game or 2 on the weekend.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 25, 2021)

SMH…Quality of this tournament is not starting off well. At least my expectations will be low.. so I won’t be as upset when I get there… maybe if we are lucky they will just cancel it


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (May 25, 2021)

Looks like only one bracket for a lot of the age groups 2008 & older), which means ECNL teams will be mixed in with the lower level silver elite and gold teams. That does not sound good if you are on a silver elite team


----------



## dddad (May 25, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> SMH…Quality of this tournament is not starting off well. At least my expectations will be low.. so I won’t be as upset when I get there… maybe if we are lucky they will just cancel it


My daughter's club signed up for it when we would have been happy to see them playing on any field.  Now, deep into ECNL and high school season without any college coaches attending, we would gladly take the money back and rest at home on the long weekend.


----------



## dddad (May 25, 2021)

The girls' schedule is finally up.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I seriously question why a club team with a lot of varsity players on it would schedule a multi-game tournament on Memorial Day weekend.
> At the very least, their HS squad wrapped up the season about 10 days ago.  And they were playing HS and Club concurrently.  A high end club team is likely to have players that play nearly a full game for their HS 2x per week. And a club game or 2 on the weekend.


I am guessing that at some cubs your team is expected to play at certain tournaments, it's part of the deal.  Also some of the finals are Friday night so that would not be a conflict.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2021)

What’s the highest level premier or champions?

If premier is lower than champions than I see a lot of coaches playing down


----------



## PruritusAniFC (May 26, 2021)

silverback said:


> Absolutely not true


So true


----------



## Speedy (May 26, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> What’s the highest level premier or champions?
> 
> If premier is lower than champions than I see a lot of coaches playing down


Champions is the top level


----------



## timbuck (May 26, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> I am guessing that at some cubs your team is expected to play at certain tournaments, it's part of the deal.  Also some of the finals are Friday night so that would not be a conflict.


Not so much worried about conflicts.  More worried about a kid who played in a CIF playoff game on Friday and then plays at 4 games between Saturday and Sunday, with a possible final on Monday.  Thankfully, for the older age groups- the games are 35 minutes per half.
Example from the 04 bracket (Im not affiliated with any of these teams):  https://2021mancitycup.surfcupsports.com/events/schedules/28?team-id=487


----------



## crush (May 26, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Not so much worried about conflicts.  More worried about a kid who played in a CIF playoff game on Friday and then plays at 4 games between Saturday and Sunday, with a possible final on Monday.  Thankfully, for the older age groups- the games are 35 minutes per half.
> Example from the 04 bracket (Im not affiliated with any of these teams):  https://2021mancitycup.surfcupsports.com/events/schedules/28?team-id=487


It's not if, it's when for injuries.  My little one is still out with a sprain tim buck.  Any player still standing and playing for CIF championship will need to take the summer off to rest and come back for 2021/2022 season.  Too much soccer is not good, MOO!


----------



## Technician72 (May 26, 2021)

crush said:


> It's not if, it's when for injuries.  My little one is still out with a sprain tim buck.  Any player still standing and playing for CIF championship will need to take the summer off to rest and come back for 2021/2022 season.  Too much soccer is not good, MOO!


Ouch, hope she's healing up.

Definitely so much going on right now at once. These "little" adults have their work cut out for them; Prom / Graduation / AP Exams / Club Sports / HS Sports / CIF / College Prep / Etc.

A nice summer "break" is definitely in order!


----------



## crush (May 26, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Ouch, hope she's healing up.
> 
> Definitely so much going on right now at once. These "little" adults have their work cut out for them; Prom / Graduation / AP Exams / Club Sports / HS Sports / CIF / College Prep / Etc.
> 
> A nice summer "break" is definitely in order!


I say, just more stuff to do.  If you play 4 games a week plus practices and privates speed training, no one got time for all the fun stuff.  I think their is a healthy way to play sports and do other things that all kids should do.  My little one just won a super prestigious internship bro.  She also volunteers to help feed and clean up the Sea Lions every week.  Have to add ASB next year too so she will be one busy girl and playing soccer 365 24/7 is insane and too much for most kids.  So much more too Tech but if I shared all she does, some of the fellas would think I;m bragging about my dd again and then sneer at me at the fields.....lol!  Soccer is only for exercise and social fun and almost all done.  One more year and then see where things go.  Pro soccer after HS bro?  You never know......hahahahahahah, bahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, I love you man


----------



## Soccermom18 (May 26, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> What’s the highest level premier or champions?
> 
> If premier is lower than champions than I see a lot of coaches playing down


So a club can post over social media that their Academy team won the tournament without disclosing what tier they played in.


----------



## Buddhabman (May 26, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> We have family coming in and I need to know how much driving I need to do… Come on… at Over $1000 bucks in entry fees I think they could give better notice… plus all the restrictions for hotels/ filming the event/ gas prices… they could at least let people know the start time of the first game.
> 
> Surf cup sports… not a good look.


 What are the restrictions on filming, didn't read or hear about any limits?


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 26, 2021)

Awww Come on!!!!! Schedule is down!!!


----------



## dddad (May 26, 2021)

Buddhabman said:


> What are the restrictions on filming, didn't read or hear about any limits?


We were told that the pole type of video set up was not allowed at this tournament.


----------



## NewUser27 (May 26, 2021)

dddad said:


> We were told that the pole type of video set up was not allowed at this tournament.


 they say this every tournament


----------



## Buddhabman (May 26, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> Awww Come on!!!!! Schedule is down!!!


Yep, what is up.


----------



## Speedy (May 26, 2021)

Buddhabman said:


> What are the restrictions on filming, didn't read or hear about any limits?


*VIDEO/FILMING:*  Teams can purchase team or individual packages directly through NextPro. Please contact Jay Pignatello at jay@nextpro.com for more information on the available packages. Per contractual agreements with NextPro, outside video companies are not allowed to use hi-pods to video their own games. Any videotaping must be done from the parent side of the field. Not the team side and parents/teams are not allowed to record from a height of any more than 6ft above ground level.


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

Buddhabman said:


> Yep, what is up.


The vast majority of boys schedules are still down . 
time changes?
Field changes?
Flight changes?
Technical problem and no changes?

Couldn’t find a hint on their website!
Not very customer friendly!


----------



## RedCard (May 27, 2021)

Speedy said:


> *VIDEO/FILMING:*  Teams can purchase team or individual packages directly through NextPro. Please contact Jay Pignatello at jay@nextpro.com for more information on the available packages. Per contractual agreements with NextPro, outside video companies are not allowed to use hi-pods to video their own games. Any videotaping must be done from the parent side of the field. Not the team side and parents/teams are not allowed to record from a height of any more than 6ft above ground level.


It’s all about the $$$$


----------



## timbuck (May 27, 2021)

dawson said:


> The vast majority of boys schedules are still down .
> time changes?
> Field changes?
> Flight changes?
> ...


I have no insight here - But could it have anything to do with the CA rule on multiple games in a day?
I heard that the Cerritos Memorial Tournament found a loophole that if a team isn't playing both games at the same venue, that the rule allows multiple games per day.


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I have no insight here - But could it have anything to do with the CA rule on multiple games in a day?
> I heard that the Cerritos Memorial Tournament found a loophole that if a team isn't playing both games at the same venue, that the rule allows multiple games per day.


I don’t think so . All the girl schedules are up and a couple of boys flights are still up .


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

And just checked a few flights at Cerritos tournament both  were at same venue.


----------



## dad4 (May 27, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I have no insight here - But could it have anything to do with the CA rule on multiple games in a day?
> I heard that the Cerritos Memorial Tournament found a loophole that if a team isn't playing both games at the same venue, that the rule allows multiple games per day.


The loophole is within original intent.  The public health reason for one game per day was to limit people hanging out at a venue.  If you have to change fields anyway, there is less reason to hang out.

That said, the original intent is out of date.  We want the kids to hang out outside.  It’s worse if they all go to a restaurant between games.  They should scrap the rule.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2021)

If the schedule comes out 3am on Saturday… I maybe able to make the game by 7am.., Tell the CHP to go easy on us!!!


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> If the schedule comes out 3am on Saturday… I maybe able to make the game by 7am.., Tell the CHP to go easy on us!!!


Forward the bill to Surf Sports


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2021)

dawson said:


> Forward the bill to Surf Sports


I will send them an invoice for my time…waiting for their schedule. I am very expensive


----------



## Emma (May 27, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> I will send them an invoice for my time…waiting for their schedule. I am very expensive


Just assume their game is at 8 am and 5 pm Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 27, 2021)

Emma said:


> Just assume their game is at 8 am and 5 pm Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


If it wasn't it is now.


----------



## BruceDern (May 27, 2021)

Emma said:


> Just assume their game is at 8 am and 5 pm Saturday, Sunday and Monday.


Better notify referee soon also...


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2021)

What are the unintended consequences of not having the schedule posted?

Divorce parents sharing custody get added stress

Family members cancel because you can’t tell them what time to be there.

Coaches who coach two teams need to find licensed replacements

Unintended consequences of incompetence


----------



## dawson (May 27, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> What are the unintended consequences of not having the schedule posted?
> 
> Divorce parents sharing custody get added stress
> 
> ...


Maybe they should spend a few bucks and get GotSoccer Software.


----------



## Emma (May 27, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> What are the unintended consequences of not having the schedule posted?
> 
> Divorce parents sharing custody get added stress
> 
> ...


Yes - those are all problems plus potentially much more but I was just focusing on your CHP and time management issues.

It is a pain to wait for the schedule.  I feel like we've been doing this for the last 2 months of our lives. Hopefully by July, things aren't as rushed anymore.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 27, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> Coaches who coach two teams need to find licensed replacements


Could be the reason the schedules keep getting pulled down….Coaching conflicts.


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 27, 2021)

Emma said:


> Yes - those are all problems plus potentially much more but I was just focusing on your CHP and time management issues.
> 
> It is a pain to wait for the schedule.  I feel like we've been doing this for the last 2 months of our lives. Hopefully by July, things aren't as rushed anymore.


You are correct… their time management incompetence becomes everyones issue… Also “hope” is not a method… if you are a competent organization this would not happen

I guess that’s why they were on the local news a couple of months ago during Covid.


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> You are correct… their time management incompetence becomes everyones issue… Also “hope” is not a method… if you are a competent organization this would not happen
> 
> I guess that’s why they were on the local news a couple of months ago during Covid.


competent organizations - like human beings - aren't perfect but Surf doesn't need defending they're giants.

Schedule is up.  Hope this comes in time to prevent some of your problems.





__





						2021 Manchester City Cup
					






					2021mancitycup.surfcupsports.com


----------



## Soccermaverick (May 28, 2021)

Emma said:


> competent organizations - like human beings - aren't perfect but Surf doesn't need defending they're giants.
> 
> Schedule is up.  Hope this comes in time to prevent some of your problems.
> 
> ...


Thanks …..Stay classy San Diego 


			https://i.imgflip.com/2xkano.jpg


----------



## oh canada (May 28, 2021)

Soccermaverick said:


> You are correct… their time management incompetence becomes everyones issue… Also “hope” is not a method… if you are a competent organization this would not happen
> 
> I guess that’s why they were on the local news a couple of months ago during Covid.


do we all really need more examples to form an objective opinion about this "Super club" ?


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (May 30, 2021)

Soccermom18 said:


> So a club can post over social media that their Academy team won the tournament without disclosing what tier they played in.


We're looking at you, BF301 B05.  8-2 and 11-0 openers. Wth are you doing in premiere? Enjoy those medals, parents.


----------



## Buddhabman (May 30, 2021)

Well ended up being a pretty good  Memorial Day weekend.  Pairings and Schedules were decent. Teams were placed where they should have been. Watching our kids games and other games seemed to be even comp.  The weather was San Diego perfect, parking wasn't half bad.  Kids seemed like they were psyched to be back at it, parents got to yell at refs and other teams, all is well in the soccer world for now.


----------



## socalkdg (May 30, 2021)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> We're looking at you, BF301 B05.  8-2 and 11-0 openers. Wth are you doing in premiere? Enjoy those medals, parents.


Except they lost game 3 3-1.   Maybe the teams they beat should have been lower.   Looks like Champions was ECNL level while Premier was ECLR level.


----------



## Paul Spacey (May 30, 2021)

Just had a quick look through a few brackets; below are a selection of the additions on the end of club names to identify their league/status.

MLS Next
EAL
Pre-ECNL
ECRL
Elite Academy
Elite II
NPL
ECNLR
Select PL
International Academy
ELITE MLS

I want to laugh but it’s not really funny; the lunacy continues apace. Hopefully the kids enjoyed the games regardless; after all, the letters and names are for the parents really, aren’t they?


----------



## RedCard (May 31, 2021)

Just got home from the Man City Cup. Pretty good weekend with the team and parents. We went 1-1-1 which I honestly thought would happen. 2 of the 4 brackets had an ECNL or ECRL team in it which all 3 moved on and the 4th was a former DPL team which moved on also. Funny thing was the game we tied cause both teams lost to the ECRL team 0-2 and both teams beat the other team 4-0, the we tied 1-1 even though it should of been 0-0. SO we had the same record, goals for, goals allowed, and goals difference.


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (May 31, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Except they lost game 3 3-1.   Maybe the teams they beat should have been lower.   Looks like Champions was ECNL level while Premier was ECLR level.


Ha, they were just trying to throw you off the scent and not be obvious. They advanced with twice as many goals scored as anyone else in Premier (20) and won the final easily.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 31, 2021)

RedCard said:


> Just got home from the Man City Cup. Pretty good weekend with the team and parents. We went 1-1-1 which I honestly thought would happen. 2 of the 4 brackets had an ECNL or ECRL team in it which all 3 moved on and the 4th was a former DPL team which moved on also. Funny thing was the game we tied cause both teams lost to the ECRL team 0-2 and both teams beat the other team 4-0, the we tied 1-1 even though it should of been 0-0. SO we had the same record, goals for, goals allowed, and goals difference.


If you are in the age group and bracket I think you are, perhaps it will help a little to know that  the team from your bracket that advanced beat the ECNL team they faced in the semis, then beat the ECNL team they faced in the finals.


----------



## RedCard (May 31, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If you are in the age group and bracket I think you are, perhaps it will help a little to know that  the team from your bracket that advanced beat the ECNL team they faced in the semis, then beat the ECNL team they faced in the finals.


Doesn't surprise me. Great team. We played good against them but once they get the lead, it's hard to play catch up to them. The girls now know how it is playing against those top teams.


----------



## Buddhabman (May 31, 2021)

2002, 2003, 2004 games I watched seemed pretty competitive


----------



## Emperador (Jun 1, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> Except they lost game 3 3-1.   Maybe the teams they beat should have been lower.   Looks like Champions was ECNL level while Premier was ECLR level.


Jajaja 
They did lose, score was posted wrong, they ended up being champions
It was not their fault Igor the placement, they were accepted last minute to fill in a bracket.
Originally Celtic was also listed in Premier, obviously The scheduler screwed up


----------



## timbuck (Jun 1, 2021)

Paul Spacey said:


> Just had a quick look through a few brackets; below are a selection of the additions on the end of club names to identify their league/status.
> 
> MLS Next
> EAL
> ...


We played in Cerritos Memorial this weekend and the same alphabet madness continues there.
Specific to a few girls brackets I paid attention to:
They had an "ECNL Only" bracket.  I guess this was Flight 1.
The middle tier had ECNL-RL teams,  SCDSL Flight 1 (maybe discovery/NPL?) and Flight 2 teams.
The 3rd tier was SCDSL Flight 2 and 3 teams (and I guess Coast Silver/Bronze).

Here's how the middle bracket played out:
One team cake-walked through 2 of the 3 bracket games.  Had a tough 3rd game and a good battle in the 4th game for the semi-finals.
Tournaments are sort of fun.  But I'd rather see 1 or 2 competitive games that test both teams instead of playing 4 games where by the 3rd and 4th game you've got exhausted players.


----------



## RedCard (Jun 1, 2021)

timbuck said:


> We played in Cerritos Memorial this weekend and the same alphabet madness continues there.
> Specific to a few girls brackets I paid attention to:
> They had an "ECNL Only" bracket.  I guess this was Flight 1.
> The middle tier had ECNL-RL teams,  SCDSL Flight 1 (maybe discovery/NPL?) and Flight 2 teams.
> ...


So within our age group for Man City, there were 4 groups of 4 teams. Each group had an ECNL, ECRL, or former DPL team. Then had 2 middle teams each to fight it out, and 1 “why are we here” team (trying to be nice here). In each group, the 2 ECNL, the ECRL, and former DPL team won all 3 games with a total 41 goals for and 3 allowed. The 4 bottom teams in each group lost all 3 games with 4 goals for and 45 goals against. What’s interesting is that 3 of the 4 groups had the top team play the bottom team last, guess so they can rest players. Why not have one group be all 4 top teams (ECNL, etc) and let them fight it out to get into the playoffs and group all the flight 1 teams in the other 3 groups, giving them a change to move on.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 1, 2021)

I say put the ECNL and RL teams in the same group.  If an aspiring non-ECNL club wants to play there- Let them in also.
At Cerritos, ECNL teams had their own bracket. Seems lame to play the same teams you'd play during league.
On one hand - I get that this keeps the non-ecnl teams from getting blown out.  But on the other hand, I wonder if the ECNL teams prefer it this way so they dont have a chance to lose to a non-ecnl team.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jun 1, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I say put the ECNL and RL teams in the same group.  If an aspiring non-ECNL club wants to play there- Let them in also.
> At Cerritos, ECNL teams had their own bracket. Seems lame to play the same teams you'd play during league.
> On one hand - I get that this keeps the non-ecnl teams from getting blown out.  But on the other hand, I wonder if the ECNL teams prefer it this way so they dont have a chance to lose to a non-ecnl team.


I was browsing winners for Man City, and it looks to me like an ECRL team won the G2005 age group, beating ECNL teams in the semis and finals.


----------



## GLangevinito (Jun 1, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> I was browsing winners for Man City, and it looks to me like an ECRL team won the G2005 age group, beating ECNL teams in the semis and finals.


Does ECNL have promotion/relegation between ECNL and ECRL teams? Seems like that could be a cool feature for those talented ECRL teams...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 1, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> I was browsing winners for Man City, and it looks to me like an ECRL team won the G2005 age group, beating ECNL teams in the semis and finals.


I doubt that was an ECRL team. The label says “ECNLR” which might be ECNL with a typo, or might indicate some players from each team.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 1, 2021)

For what I have seen this weekend at Cerritos (girls, on a couple age groups), ECRL teams would be better suited competing with flight 1 (or equivalent) teams rather than with ECNL teams.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 1, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I doubt that was an ECRL team. The label says “ECNLR” which might be ECNL with a typo, or might indicate some players from each team.


That Surf 05 ecRL team is a very good team my daughter has played them for the last 5 or 6 years including this year we finally beat them last year tied them this year. I don't think they are as strong as they once were but still they are strong I wouldn't doubt it they could win Man City. They did go to National Cup finals back in u12 I think it was I just know it was the last year that age group all teams played in National Cup and flight 1 before they aged into DA and ECNL so they got further than even their own DA now ECNL team in the tournament


----------



## ajaxahi (Jun 1, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> I doubt that was an ECRL team. The label says “ECNLR” which might be ECNL with a typo, or might indicate some players from each team.


My daughter’s team was also in the G2005 group, the other of the two teams that had identical records and results. I was told that the Surf ECNLR team from our group that ended up winning the tournament had a mix of ECRL and ECNL players, and that under their new girls DOC Surf now rosters a smaller number of players on each team, then has a group of players that rotate back and forth between the ECRL and ECNL teams depending on the situation. Kind of underscores the point that in tournaments with guests you never really know if you’re getting the “official” rostered team. In any case, Surf 05 had a great team with a solid defense that was almost impossible to score against.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jun 1, 2021)

ajaxahi said:


> My daughter’s team was also in the G2005 group, the other of the two teams that had identical records and results. I was told that the Surf ECNLR team from our group that ended up winning the tournament had a mix of ECRL and ECNL players, and that under their new girls DOC Surf now rosters a smaller number of players on each team, then has a group of players that rotate back and forth between the ECRL and ECNL teams depending on the situation. Kind of underscores the point that in tournaments with guests you never really know if you’re getting the “official” rostered team. In any case, Surf 05 had a great team with a solid defense that was almost impossible to score against.


That makes more sense.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Jun 1, 2021)

ajaxahi said:


> My daughter’s team was also in the G2005 group, the other of the two teams that had identical records and results. I was told that the Surf ECNLR team from our group that ended up winning the tournament had a mix of ECRL and ECNL players, and that under their new girls DOC Surf now rosters a smaller number of players on each team, then has a group of players that rotate back and forth between the ECRL and ECNL teams depending on the situation. Kind of underscores the point that in tournaments with guests you never really know if you’re getting the “official” rostered team. In any case, Surf 05 had a great team with a solid defense that was almost impossible to score against.


Partially correct.  Every girl on the roster for Man City played the entire year (2020-2021) with the ENCLR team with one guest (team needed a guest goalie for 1 game as one of their keepers was playing in CIF finals and the other goalie is injured).  No guest players in the semis or finals.  

What happens going forward is yet to be determined.


----------



## RedCard (Jun 1, 2021)

ajaxahi said:


> My daughter’s team was also in the G2005 group, the other of the two teams that had identical records and results. I was told that the Surf ECNLR team from our group that ended up winning the tournament had a mix of ECRL and ECNL players, and that under their new girls DOC Surf now rosters a smaller number of players on each team, then has a group of players that rotate back and forth between the ECRL and ECNL teams depending on the situation. Kind of underscores the point that in tournaments with guests you never really know if you’re getting the “official” rostered team. In any case, Surf 05 had a great team with a solid defense that was almost impossible to score against.


SD Surf 05 ENCL and ECRL have a combined 27 league games with 1 lose each. Regardless if the ECRL team had ECNL players on the team for this tournament, both teams are extremely good. All I know is they had a full 18 on the roster with 7 subs on the bench. We lost 0-2 to them as did the other very good flight 1 team. Didn’t get blown out and if it wasn’t for 2 goals in the first 15 minutes, who knows how the game would of gone.
Couple of years ago when my daughter was with SoCal Academy Hazell, we played the SD Surf DPL team at either Man City or Surf Cup who had players from the National Championship team that year (2018 I think). We knew that cause 5 of so players had the NC patch on their shoulder. Still held them to a 0-0 draw but lost in KFTM (PKs). It was one of the reasons why SoCal Academy became LA Surf, but we all know how that love story ended...
But it was a great test for our team, our girls never backed down and they felt good about themselves after the game. They left the pitch with there heads held up high.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 2, 2021)

timbuck said:


> I say put the ECNL and RL teams in the same group.  If an aspiring non-ECNL club wants to play there- Let them in also.
> At Cerritos, ECNL teams had their own bracket. Seems lame to play the same teams you'd play during league.
> On one hand - I get that this keeps the non-ecnl teams from getting blown out.  But on the other hand, I wonder if the ECNL teams prefer it this way so they dont have a chance to lose to a non-ecnl team.


ECNL teams played in Showcase bracket at Cerritos. One game a day and up to 26 players on the roster allowed. Pretty competitive and top level games, at least the ones I've seen. MVLA was very good across all age groups.


----------



## RedCard (Jun 2, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> ECNL teams played in Showcase bracket at Cerritos. One game a day and up to 26 players on the roster allowed. Pretty competitive and top level games, at least the ones I've seen. MVLA was very good across all age groups.


05s got the short end of the straw since they had to face LAFC Slammers in the 1st game. Very very tough team.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 2, 2021)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Partially correct.  Every girl on the roster for Man City played the entire year (2020-2021) with the ENCLR team with one guest (team needed a guest goalie for 1 game as one of their keepers was playing in CIF finals and the other goalie is injured).  No guest players in the semis or finals.
> 
> What happens going forward is yet to be determined.


 Surf was a better team. 5 games in 3 days took a toll on our girls. We needed games and got exactly what we wanted given we've only played 6 games in 2021. Congrats to Surf!


----------



## focomoso (Jun 9, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> Does ECNL have promotion/relegation between ECNL and ECRL teams? Seems like that could be a cool feature for those talented ECRL teams...


Sadly, no.


----------

